# veterinary nursing or animal care?



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

i know i want to work with animals, however im torn between whether to become a veterinary nurse or whether to do animal care and work in rescue homes etc.... i wondered if anyone who does either of these could tell me the pros and cons? might help me decide because im really struggling!! if anyone can help i would really appreciate it


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What i am planning on doing is developing my skills by doing loads of courses in animal care etc then i might do vet nursing.

I want to specialise in certain animals so the short courses i will be doing will help me out there.

Just remember that working with animals is often very hard work with very little pay unless you are a vet, even then, i don't think they get paid enough.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think its the sort of job where you have to really love what you do, rather than want to make money out of it 

I used to want to be a vet when I was younger but then after realising how squeamish I am, thought it probably wasn't a good idea! Also I'm scared of dogs lol!

Good luck with whatever you do


----------

